

An idea is an if...else... statement - naithemilkman
http://pragmaticstartup.wordpress.com/2011/03/04/an-idea-is-an-if-else-statement/

======
johndlafayette
Eh, I agree somewhat, but I think it depends on the idea. Don't forget about
the multi-year monopoly patents give you, and that business methods patents
are still around ([http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/app-
security/sh...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/app-
security/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=225701651)). Someone else could
potentially patent your 'million dollar idea' if they take it from idea to
patentable item before you, possibly only because they are able execute the
idea more quickly than you are able to. Execution doesn't necessarily need to
be too good in order to get patent protection.

